# Game 63: Celtics (26-36) vs. Nuggets (35-28)



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=148129*Game Thread*


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: NBA Games 03/12/06 (Closes @ 6)*

Don't you think there should be a game thread first?


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: NBA Games 03/12/06 (Closes @ 6)*

Putting all my money on the Pistons tonite. Don't let me down SHEED!


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Game 63: Nuggets (35-28) at Celtics (26-36)*

*DENVER NUGGETS AT BOSTON CELTICS*
















March 12, 2006 - 6:00 est

*WHERE TO WATCH: Radio: WRKO 680 AM or TV: NBALP, FSNE*

Venue:TD BANKNORTH GARDEN - Boston, Mass.










*BOSTON's STARTING LINE-UP*

C: Kendrick Perkins
PF: Raef Lafrentz
SF: Wally Szczerbiak 
SG: Paul Pierce 
PG: Delonte West 

*DENVER's STARTING LINE-UP*

C: Marcus Camby
PF: Kenyon Martin
SF: Carmelo Anthony
SG: Ruben Patterson
PG: Andre Miller 

[








Record: 26 - 36 (.419) 
Standings: Third, Atlantic 
At Home: 18 - 14 
At Road: 8 - 22 
Streak: L 1 
*SEASON* 
PPG: 98.4 Opp PPG: 100.0 
FG%: .468 Opp FG%: .455 
RPG: 39.7 Opp RPG: 40.1 










Record: 35 - 28 (.556) 
Standings: First, Northwest 
At Home: 21 - 12 
At Road: 14 - 16 
Streak: W 4 
*SEASON* 
PPG: 100.5 Opp PPG: 99.6 
FG%: .459 Opp FG%: .450 
RPG: 41.5 Opp RPG: 42.5 


*Celtics complete roster*
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Pierce, P 62 27.2 6.9 4.8 
Szczerbiak, W 59 18.9 4.5 3.0 
West, D 56 11.7 4.2 4.4 
Jefferson, A 53 8.3 5.2 0.5 
LaFrentz, R 62 7.9 5.0 1.3 
Gomes, R 41 6.0 3.8 0.7 
Olowokandi, M 43 5.1 4.8 0.5 
Perkins, K 48 4.5 5.7 0.8 
Allen, T 31 4.4 2.0 0.8 
Dickau, D 19 3.3 0.8 2.1 
Greene, O 61 2.8 1.8 1.6 
Scalabrine, B 54 2.7 1.4 0.6 
Green, G 13 1.8 0.9 0.2 
Jones, D 5 0.6 0.8 0.0 

*Head Coach: Doc Rivers*









*Nuggets complete roster*  
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Anthony, C 62 26.0 5.3 2.7 
Camby, M 41 14.1 12.0 1.7 
Miller, A 63 14.1 4.6 8.5 
Martin, K 45 14.0 6.8 1.4 
Boykins, E 57 12.7 1.4 3.8 
Patterson, R 52 11.8 3.5 1.5 
Buckner, G 55 6.1 2.9 1.7 
Najera, E 56 5.8 5.6 0.9 
Evans, R 48 5.6 7.2 0.6 
Johnson, D 43 5.4 1.7 1.0 
Elson, F 56 4.5 4.6 0.6 
Kleiza, L 49 3.4 2.0 0.3 
Hodge, J 11 1.0 0.6 0.5 
Eisley, H 16 0.6 0.9 1.6 
Nenê 1 0.0 0.0 0.0 

*Head Coach: George Karl*









*Prediction* 

*Celtics* win 101-98










34/6/4





> BOSTON (Ticker) -- The Denver Nuggets hope to gradually return to health as they continue their seven-game road trip against the Boston Celtics on Sunday.
> 
> The Nuggets, already without big men Kenyon Martin (knee) and Marcus Camby (achilles), lost star forward Carmelo Anthony to a left hamstring strain in Thursday's 97-93 win over Philadelphia.
> 
> ...


*Season Recaps  | Stats Central  | Greatest Game Ever Played | Championship Wins  
Celtics Legends | Celtics Lore  * 
​


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 63: Nuggets (35-28) at Celtics (26-36)*

Damn good thread Okane.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Please start Gomes, not Raef.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> Please start Gomes, not Raef.


Yes, let Raef come out and stretch a hopefully already tired defense. Please Doc, don't screw this up.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

So Anthony, Camby and K-Mart are out? If we lose this game we are pathetic.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

If we don't win...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perk is starting? Whao...

That's cool.


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> Perk is starting? Whao...
> 
> That's cool.



No accually I'm not positive. I got the line-ups from a post on the Nuggets board cause I wasn't sure


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins is not starting. The starting lineup is:

Greene - Pierce - Szczerbiak - Gomes - LaFrentz.

Delonte West and Kendrick Perkins will play tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't see what's so bad with the new uniforms. They look pretty nice though. The original uniforms are still much better, though.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love Gomes.

AW, put me in that fanclub of yours.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

West just faked Miller out that I don't think Miller knows what state he's in.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Carmelo is killing us.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I've really missed Perk, and am very glad that he's back.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

These uniforms aren't bad, but they certainly are not good. If we are wearing green for St. Patrick's Day, as we should be, it should be the regular green and white.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tony Allen is stepping it up -- hitting key threes.

Doc benches Pierce in the fourth, again.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I hate Scalabrine. Because of that idiot I haven't been able to watch Perkins dominate the basketball court. It was really depressing, thankfully Perk is back and just shut down Early Boykins...lol. Seriously.


BTW, the AccountTemps commercial is really starting to get on my nerves after 328 years.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Good Substitution Doc, Get Perk Out, He's Only Been Doing Very Well.

Coach Of The Year.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow...So many calls are not being called...Pierce just got nailed shooting it, and Patterson walked half the paint and didn't get called...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What a move by Wally on D. He should be a soccer goalie, eh agoo?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Best dunk of the year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nevermind that. It wasn't that good, but at first glance, the move and the dunk-distance were fantastic. On the replays, it wasn't as good.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Awww man, I'd marry Gomes if I could...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Did I ever mention that I love Gomes?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Awww man, I'd marry Gomes if I could...


If you move to Massachusetts...everything's possible.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The ****ing Truth!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Paul Pierce is the man.

As AW said a few days ago, no shot within 35 feet will Pierce miss 9 out of 10 times.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

New KMart Poster...he's the one _trying_ to block the shot.

Recap of Pierce's game winning shots in the last week.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I can't say it enough (at least for me ). I LOVE THIS TEAM!

What a game against a very solid Western conf. team. Pierce is not human. And GOMES once again was a monster on the boards. What a smart player that guy is. I am 100% rooting for playoffs now. It'd be fun.


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

Scalabrine did not play. wow. finally.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> New KMart Poster...he's the one _trying_ to block the shot.
> 
> Recap of Pierce's game winning shots in the last week.


Always good to see KMart getting punked in the post by a shooting guard.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Always good to see KMart getting punked in the post by a shooting guard.


 :clap: 

Something about KMart I really don't like. Maybe it goes back to his NJ days.


----------

